# My new R34 GTR V spec UK model



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Little teaser ***128518;



[


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

RB30 powered right?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Jags said:


> RB30 powered right?



Yup!

You know it?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Lucky guess lol

Dudes got a MP3 R34 too right, think he's posted them here before. Looks like an awesome car, bet it's a right animal


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I was hoping to buy this, after I'd sold my mothers house, it's a very good car, congratulations :bowdown1:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Jags said:


> Lucky guess lol
> 
> Dudes got a MP3 R34 too right, think he's posted them here before. Looks like an awesome car, bet it's a right animal


It is awesome with the 2530s, plenty of torque.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Jags said:


> Lucky guess lol
> 
> Dudes got a MP3 R34 too right, think he's posted them here before. Looks like an awesome car, bet it's a right animal


you only realy need one 34 and a 33


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

More pictures needed!!!


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks great so far


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Kadir said:


> More pictures needed!!!


Couple more


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Such a tease. Looks gangsta!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

That's lovely Nick what spec is it?


----------



## Jib136 (Mar 16, 2014)

beyond jealous! wish i kept a bits off my old rb30... 

also love those wings beyond belief!


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Show us a full frontal you tease


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome.... congratulations! 

:runaway:


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Jags said:


> RB30 powered right?


OS Giken RB30 not the low reving forklift truck engine


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Congrats on the purchase dude! Need a drive in it like we did in the BB one. Looks like a beast!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Full pictures needed! Lol


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Mikeflg said:


> OS Giken RB30 not the low reving forklift truck engine


The engine is awesome. It sounds amazing


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stunning machine


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Very Nice Nick, Awesome Purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Great car - enjoy!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome, love the centerlocks.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

com on mate post more pics, wanna see this beast


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I wanted the engine out of this but that ment buying the car first :-( and that was never going to happen lol.

Amazing car but seen it loads of times a RB's


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

There's more pics but they are taken on my phone. This car deserves to be detailed and then get someone to come round and take some proper pics.


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice Nick! RB30


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Torque GT said:


> Very nice Nick! RB30


Thanks that blue one you had looked great but I'd thought I'd better be patient and wait for this.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

great car great engine love the colour.congrats


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

so whats the spec on it?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

bkvj said:


> so whats the spec on it?


OS RB30 running HKS 2530's

Full z tune look original Nismo.

Lots of Robson carbon.

F & R Alcons.

Full tein setup.

It's running a solid 1.5bar on V Power.

Dont know the power figures.

Lots more but gotta go over the list.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

GTRNICK said:


> OS RB30 running HKS 2530's
> 
> Full z tune look original Nismo.
> 
> ...


That spec sounds just about perfect. Just needs some Mines' esque diffs for true hooliganism


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

bkvj said:


> That spec sounds just about perfect. Just needs some Mines' esque diffs for true hooliganism


It would be bezerk with the mines setup but don't you lose a lot of top speed?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

GTRNICK said:


> It would be bezerk with the mines setup but don't you lose a lot of top speed?


Would still be able to reach north of 200mph with 4.111 gears at 8500rpm...

Nothing to complain about!

Even with 4.3 gears 190mph is still possible at 8500rpm.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's the spec.

Engine
OS GIKEN RB30 ENGINE
TRUST SUMP EXTENTION
TOMEI OIL PUMP
HKS 25/30 TURBOS
HKS 272 CAMS
SPLITFIRE COIL PACKS
TOMEI FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR
TOMEI FUEL RAIL
TRUST IRIDIUM PLUGS 8S
REIMAX CAM COVER
APEXI POWER FC WITH HAND COMMANDER
APEXI BOOST KIT
HKS FULL PIPING KIT
TOMEI METAL HEAD SET
HKS INTERCOOLER
HKS FUEL PUMPS
TWIN PUMP SETUP
POWDER COATED COVERS
TRUST CATCH TANK
NISMO INPUT SHAFT
HKS ELBOWS
HKS HYPER EXHAUST SYSTEM
TRUST DOWNPIPES
NISMO RADIATOR CAP
NISMO OIL CAP
STAINLESS STEEL COVERS
SFS COMPLETE HOSE SET
NISMO AIR FLOW METERS
RB MOTORSPORTS CROSSFLOW RADIATOR MADE FOR RB BY PACE
OS GIKEN FLYWHEEL
OS GIKEN TRIPLE PLATE CLUTCH R3C




Exterior
ALL NISMO ITEMS GENUINE
NISMO ZTUNE FRONT BUMPER
NISMO Z TUNE FRONT WINGS
NISMO Z TUNE CARBO BONNET
NISMO S TUNE SIDE SKIRTS
FULL CARBON REAR SPOILER
TOP SECRET CARBON FRONT SPLITTER / UNDERTRAY
MINES CARBON FIBER MIRRORS 
C-WEST DRY CARBON BOOT LID


Handling & Brakes
NISMO LMGT4 CENTRE LOCK 18" WHEELS
BRIDGESTONE 275 X35X 18 TYRES
ALCON FRONT BRAKE KIT 6 PISTONS 365 X 32
ALCON REAR BRAKE KIT 350 X 28
AEROQUIP BRAKE HOSES
WHEEL SPACERS
XENON HEADLIGHTS
RB MOTORSPORTS STAINLESS STEEL REAR DIFUSER BRAKET AND BOLT KIT
TEIN SUSPENSION
TEIN EDFC SUSPENSION CONTROLLER

Interior
FULL LEATHER
ROBSON LEATHER CARBON AUDIO PANEL
ROBSON LEATHER GEAR KNOB FRAME
ROBSON LEATHER GEAR KNOB
ROBSON LEATHER DOOR HANDLE COVERS LEFT AND RIGHT
ROBSON LEATHER WINDOW SWITCHES LEFT AND RIGHT
DEFI GAUGES AND CONTROLLER
TYRE SURE LIVE TYRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

My God, you just bought my dream car Nick! 

You still got the Porsche too? 

What's ultimately your plans for the GT-R?

More pics!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> My God, you just bought my dream car Nick!
> 
> You still got the Porsche too?
> 
> ...


Hey Faz . It's one of my dreams too ;-)

Got lots of plans. You will all see in due time.


P.s. still.got the pork.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> *You know it?*


Just a little. If its the Skyline I'm thinking of GTRNICK, Its number #062 and the 34th registered here in the UK. A very nice car matey!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

K66 SKY said:


> Just a little. If its the Skyline I'm thinking of GTRNICK, Its number #062 and the 34th registered here in the UK. A very nice car matey!


It was originally BB but the owner who is RIP now unfortunately loved black and I guess built his dream before he went to heaven.


He spent the best part of 5k with RB Motorsport's choice of sprayshop.i must say the bodywork is 99% perfect for its age.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> *It was originally BB but the owner who is RIP now unfortunately loved black and I guess built his dream before he went to heaven.*


Didn't know it was originally supplied in Bayside Blue, Thanks for telling us that GTRNICK!:thumbsup:


----------

